# Huge Collective Haul (Sephora, Mac, and Drugstore)



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 19, 2011)

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ [h=1][/h]


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome haul! Thank you so much for the pictures and swatches! The brushes make me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  	I didn't know there are MAC Hello Kitty Kabuki brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Aug 19, 2011)

great haul


----------



## VickieG (Aug 20, 2011)

Love the Hello Kitty brush- so cute!! Great haul by the way.


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 20, 2011)

*Hey all,*

*Please go to my site for more information about these products. Here's a little excerpt that I took from my site about the Hello Kitty brush:*

*"I never buy makeup products from Ebay because they're usually (1) fake (2) expired or (3) damaged & defective by manufacturer standards. I had a $3 Ebay coupon and it was going to expire soon. I didn't want the coupon to go to waste, so I decided to get a brush with the coupon. I didn't realize that the "MAC" logo was on the brush until I received the package in the mail. The seller didn't advertise it as a Mac product, but even if he did, I know it's definitely not an authentic Mac product. However, I don't mind because I got the brush for free. The bristles are made from synthetic material, which the seller didn't disclose in his listing, but it doesn't bother me because the hairs are soft and not scratchy at all. It does shed, but I don't mind it because the hairs don't stick to my face. They just get loose and I just have to pick them out of the brush. I like using it to apply liquid foundation when I'm in a rush, but I wouldn't pay $3 out of my own pocket for this brush. I mostly like it because it was free."*


----------

